# need home for sweet cat, I am in Colorado..



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I took a very sweet cat from my friend Rhonda who could not longer keep her, I took her in.. but unfortunately 3 cats isn't working out for us, Tiger wants to play all day long and Lucie isn't up to it, She has been hiding, all tiger has to do is walk by and she hisses and starts growling, this has been going on for 3 months now.. and I feel bad for her, I don't want her to live like that.. I took her in because my friend wanted to drop her off at the shelter and I thought that was so unfair!! Now I realize I took more than I can handle  
Lucie is almost 5, she is a gorgeous black and white cat, very good with kids and dogs!
Here is a picture of her:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Maria, this is very sad, of course, but I am so pleased to see you post. I thought you forgot us. If we lived closer, I would take this kitty. I'm quite serious.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Maria, this is very sad, of course, but I am so pleased to see you post. I thought you forgot us. If we lived closer, I would take this kitty. I'm quite serious.


I am very heart broken Jeanie, Tiger has been SO good with her but she is just so mean, she is fine with the other cats.. but she just hates Tiger  It is hard to say this but Tiger was here first you know?
I volunteer to drive Lucie wherever to find her a forever home.. I am serious, because she is just the sweetest cat ever.. 
Oh darn now I want to cry..
If you do want her I wouldn't mind driving her there I do NOT want to place an ad for her, I want her to be with someone who will care for her, craiglist and those other sites freak me out!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nina is a sweet and gentle cat, and Kelsey is a very shy dog. That's a big concern.  It's too far for you to drive, Maria. I wish there was a way we could be certain; rehoming is hard on pets. I am trying to be practical, as I am very much tempted.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I adopted Cinderella and Cleo from Craigslist.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I adopted Cinderella and Cleo from Craigslist.


True that, but It doesn't guarantee me that some freak won't try try to adopt her and do God knows what with her.. 8O 8O


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wish my friend was already in Colorado. They had hoped to move there this year but it is looking like it might be next year, instead. Good luck finding a home for her. See if you can contact any cat rescue/adoption centers in your area and ask if you could place her on their adopt-list? Most of those places screen very well and place the cats into good homes.
h


----------

